# Pornos an Kinder und Jugendliche ?!



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2009)

Das die Seite w*w.xxx-testen.de eine typische Erpressungsfalle ist dürfte hinlänglich bekannt sein

Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist das auf der Seite keine Altersverifizierung durchgeführt wird.Man muss lediglich bestätigen dass man 18 Jahre oder älter ist.Die DVD wird auch nicht per Postident,sondern mit normaler Post verschickt ( Brief )

Theoretisch könnten sich hier selbst Kinder und Jugendliche ohne Probleme Pornos zuschicken lassen

Hab die Seite mal der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien gemeldet
Bundesprüfstelle - Startseite

Mal sehen ob und was die antworten


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pornos an Kinder und Jugendliche ?!*

Zu dem Thema gibbet hier auch schon was: 





> Consumer Content Consulting GmbH, Primelstrasse 2, D-82407 Wielenbach


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49527-consumer-content-consulting-edit.html#post206644


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pornos an Kinder und Jugendliche ?!*

Das hab ich gesucht,danke
StGB - Einzelnorm


----------

